

Don’t Delay Now is the Time to Start Your Web Startup. - collistaeed
http://thenetsetter.com/blog/startups/dont-delay-now-is-the-time-to-start-your-web-startup/

======
kez
Posted this over on the blog, but interested to hear views:

Having read Outliers, what struck me about it was that - despite being a very
interesting read - you could only really define the path and circumstances
leading to Outlier success with the benefit of hindsight.

Whilst you can argue it is a good time to start up, it is hard to see until
years down the line if a particular skill set and particular market conditions
did actually lead to the success seen by the people mentioned in the book.

------
coconutrandom
The power of hindsight makes all things obvious with time. Uncertainty of an
idea or skill in a market will always be there.

So it's always pretty accurate to say "now", because "later" is rarely a good
time to start.

